# <U, D, F2, R2, B2, L2> vs. <L, R, F2, U2, B2, D2> vs. <F, B, U2, R2, D2 L2>



## Lucas Garron (Nov 24, 2011)

There are several ways to make our scrambles more effective.

One of the simplest to implement is changing the generators to make the double turns for G0 fall on different sides.

If you're up to it, try timing *how long it takes you to scramble* using the following scrambles, and see if you can tell a difference. I'm more interested in results from medium-fast people rather than just the fastest, because this is only worth it if it makes a difference for a "typical" cuber who scrambles.


```
<U, D, F2, R2, B2, L2>
1.	D2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U2 R' D R2 D' B' L' F2 R	
2.	F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 B' D' F U' L F' L' B R B2 U'	
3.	D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D R2 U B' D2 L' D L' B' L' D' F2	
4.	D' R2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U R2 U2 F' B' U' B D' R' F B L'	
5.	B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U F2 L2 D B2 U L' D L B' R' F' L' F2 R2 U	
6.	B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U R' B2 D L' F' U L U2 B U'	
7.	D L2 D L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U L2 D L2 F' R2 U R' U2 R' U L2 D2 F'	
8.	R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U' B' L' F' D B' U B' U2 D2	
9.	B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' F' R L' B R2 B' R U R' D'	
10.	D2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' R' D R2 L F' U R L B' D'	
11.	R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 D' R' U B' U2 R D R2 F2 D2	
12.	U2 R2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 F' U R U' F U' B' L' D' R' U'

<L, R, F2, U2, B2, D2>
1.	L2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 U2 R2 D' L D2 L' B' U' F2 D	
2.	F2 R' F2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 L D2 R' U2 F2 B' L' F R' U F' U' B D B2 R'	
3.	L2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 R F2 D2 L D2 R B' L2 U' L U' B' U' L' F2	
4.	L' D2 L B2 R D2 L' U2 L U2 B2 R D2 R2 F' B' R' B L' D' F B U'	
5.	B2 L2 D2 L' D2 L F2 R F2 U2 L B2 R U' L U B' D' F' U' F2 D2 R	
6.	B2 R F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 R D' B2 L U' F' R U R2 B R'	
7.	L U2 L U2 B2 L D2 R' F2 R U2 L U2 F' D2 R D' R2 D' R U2 L2 F'	
8.	D2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 R' B' U' F' L B' R B' R2 L2	
9.	B2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 L2 B2 R' F' D U' B D2 B' D R D' L'	
10.	L2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 L' D' L D2 U F' R D U B' L'
11.	D2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 L' D' R B' R2 D L D2 F2 L2	
12.	R2 D2 L U2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2 F' R D R' F R' B' U' L' D' R'

<F, B, U2, R2, D2 L2>
1.	F2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 L2 B2 R' F R2 F' D' L' U2 R	
2.	U2 B' U2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B' L2 U2 D' F' U B' L U' L' D R D2 B'	
3.	F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F R2 B D' F2 L' F L' D' L' F' U2	
4.	F' R2 F D2 B R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 B R2 B2 U' D' B' D F' R' U D L'	
5.	D2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U2 B U2 L2 F D2 B L' F L D' R' U' L' U2 R2 B	
6.	D2 B U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 B R' D2 F L' U' B L B2 D B'	
7.	F L2 F L2 D2 F R2 B' U2 B L2 F L2 U' R2 B R' B2 R' B L2 F2 U'	
8.	R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 B' D' L' U' F D' B D' B2 F2	
9.	D2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' U' R L' D R2 D' R B R' F'	
10.	F2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 F' R' F R2 L U' B R L D' F'
11.	R2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 F' R' B D' B2 R F R2 U2 F2	
12.	B2 R2 F L2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B R B' U B' D' L' F' R' B
```

If you feel like doing a lot:


Spoiler





```
<U, D, F2, R2, B2, L2>
1.	B2 D' F2 D L2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 F' U F2 U2 F L' D2 L' U	
2.	B2 R2 B2 U D2 B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 U2 R' F U L U' L' U2 F	
3.	F2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' B' L2 U2 R D L B U	
4.	B2 U D2 B2 U F2 L2 U L2 U F2 U' L' B2 R U' L' B R2 L' D'	
5.	B2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L' F B' L2 B' U' L2 B' U	
6.	R2 D F2 U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U B2 U L2 F2 U' B' R F' B L U R' F2 L U	
7.	U R2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' B' D' L' U2 D2 B' L' U2 D' L U'	
8.	R2 U' R2 U D2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 B' L2 D L F D' R2 L' B2 D'	
9.	D R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 B' R' L2 B2 L' U' D' R2 F U2	
10.	F2 D F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U R' U B' U' D2 L U2 R F2	
11.	F2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 U' F' R2 F' L' B2 U' L2 B' D'	
12.	F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' D B2 L' B' L' D F R2 F D L'	
13.	D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U R' U D' L F2 D' F' B2 R2 U'	
14.	R2 L2 D L2 U2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F' D2 R D F L' B2 D L B'	
15.	L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 B2 R' B2 U' L2 U F U F' U2	
16.	U R2 U R2 B2 U' D' R2 D' F2 B2 U2 L' U2 F' R2 B' L F' R2 D' F'	
17.	D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 B2 F' R B R U F2 L B	
18.	D R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R' U L' B U2 L' D' B' R U'	
19.	F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F U' F R' B' U B2 U2	
20.	U2 F2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U R2 U' B' U2 R' D' L B' D2 B U	
21.	R2 D2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U' R' U2 F' U R U2 R' B' L U2	
22.	L2 U2 L2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 L' F' U R D L2 U F'	
23.	B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 U F2 F' R' F2 D B2 R F2 D L' B	
24.	L2 F2 R2 U' D' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R' U B' U2 D' R2 B' L' B' U'	
25.	U B2 D' R2 D R2 L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L' F' U2 R' L F L' D F2	
26.	U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B' U B2 R' F2 U' F' R' F2 D	
27.	F2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D F' U D2 B2 R F' L U2 D L2 U'	
28.	D' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U F2 U B2 D2 F' U2 R L' U L' F D2 R B'	
29.	D' L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R' F D R2 F' D L D2	
30.	L2 F2 U' L2 U2 D B2 U L2 F2 B2 D L2 R' F' R' D R2 B D' L' B'	
31.	R2 D2 R2 D' F2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U F2 U' L' B L2 U B2 R' F' R' L	
32.	B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 U L' U2 B U2 B R' U2 B2	
33.	R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 D R' D' B2 R2 L' F B' U L	
34.	D' F2 U L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 B2 R' U' L B' D2 F U R F B' U'	
35.	L2 U L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 R' U2 F D' L' U R' D' F'	
36.	U2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L' F2 B' R' U2 F L B' U R'	
37.	R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D' L' D R F B2 R D R' L2	
38.	B2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B' R D F L U R U B' U	
39.	D' F2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D R2 D2 R2 U F' L' D' F B2 L B' R L2 D'	
40.	R2 U2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U' L' B' D L B2 R U D	
41.	D2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R' D2 F' B' U R2 U' L B2 U2	
42.	F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U B2 D' L2 U L2 L' D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L' F U' D'	
43.	F2 U2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D L2 B2 D F2 U R2 U' B' U' R' B' U' R' B' D2 R'	
44.	D F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 B' L F' L2 F' R U' F L' U'	
45.	R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 D' R' B2 U2 B R2 U' R B' D'	
46.	D F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L' F U2 F' D' F R' F2 L	
47.	R2 D L2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F' L B2 D' R U2 F R U2	
48.	L2 F2 R2 D F2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B U2 D' B D2 F2 L F' D	
49.	U2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 B' R2 L F D' R B R' B R'	
50.	D' F2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 B2 U' F2 U' B' L' B' R L F' U' L2 B U'	
51.	R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L' B' U D2 L U2 D B' U2	
52.	F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' R' F L2 D2 R B2 U D F' B'	
53.	B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D R' F U2 R L U2 R' D' R2	
54.	D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U' F' R U' D B D L2 U2 B U2	
55.	D R2 U L2 D L2 F2 D L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 F' U' R' F U D' B U F2	
56.	B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B' U' L2 D B2 L F' L2 U2	
57.	U' B2 U R2 U2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 R' F B' D' L F2 B D' L U'	
58.	D R2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 R' D' B' D' F' B' L U F	
59.	L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R' F' U' D' B U D' L F' U'	
60.	U' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 B' L' D2 F2 B L' B2 U L U'	
61.	D' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 U R' F U' D' R2 U'	
62.	F2 L2 F2 U2 D L2 D R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R' U' B R2 D B R' L' U' F2	
63.	L2 U F2 B2 U R2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U R' U2 R2 F' R2 F' D' R' B' U'	
64.	U B2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 B' L U F' B' R2 L F2 B R'	
65.	D' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 B2 U F2 U' B' L B R2 U D2 B2 R B'	
66.	U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 U F2 L' U2 B U L D R' L F D	
67.	D' B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U' B' U D2 F' R' B' U D' R' U'	
68.	U L2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 B2 D' R' U2 D' R B R' L2 D' R F'	
69.	B2 D R2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' B' D' L' F' B' L' F2 R2 B' U	
70.	F2 U' B2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' L U2 B' D2 L F2 U'	
71.	B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 F' D' B' D' L U F' R' U' F U'	
72.	B2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U R2 U R2 F2 U' L' U' D2 B R2 D R2 F' D2	
73.	U2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 B' L' U' F' B2 L2 F' R' U2	
74.	B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R' F B2 L F U' B U2 R	
75.	D' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 F' R2 F R' B L D R F U'	
76.	U' F2 R2 U R2 U L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 L' F B' U' L' F D R B'	
77.	U' L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 U R' U B' L B' L' D R' D	
78.	F2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U F L U2 F2 B' D'	
79.	L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 U' L' F L2 U D' R L F2 B U2	
80.	R2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 F' D2 L' B' D2 L2 B' R' D' B'	
81.	R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U F2 B2 D B2 U F' R L D' R2 F U R2 F2	
82.	U' F2 U' L2 U' F2 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 U L2 D B' L' U' D' B L2 D' R L2 U2	
83.	F2 U R2 D B2 U2 D' B2 D R2 U' B2 D L' F2 R F' R B2 D' F2 U2 B	
84.	L2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R' F' D2 R' B D' B' D' B'	
85.	R2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D R2 D R2 U' B2 F' B' D' R2 B U L' B U2	
86.	R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R' B' D' R' L U' F' U2 F2 D2	
87.	R2 F2 U' L2 U2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 D F2 L' U2 F' R' F2 B' L B' L2	
88.	B2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 U' F' R F' R U' F	
89.	U F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F' D' B2 L' F R F B2 D R2	
90.	D L2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 F' U F2 U' L' F2 R D' F'	
91.	F2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R' U2 D' F' B' U' F2 U2 R D'	
92.	R2 D' F2 B2 D' B2 L2 D F2 D' R2 B2 R' D' F' B U R' B' R' L U2	
93.	R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 F' L U F2 L' B' R2 U' B2	
94.	L2 B2 U' D2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U L2 L' U' F' R2 B L' F' R' D'	
95.	U B2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R' F2 B' D R' D F L U D'	
96.	U2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D' R2 U' B' U2 F L' U2 L2 F' U F D2	
97.	B2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B' R L U' R2 F R2 D L F'	
98.	D' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D F' U2 D R2 F' L F2 R' U' D'	
99.	D F2 D F2 U L2 D2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' L' B R' U' R U L2 D R2	
100.	D L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 B L2 D R B D	

<L, R, F2, U2, B2, D2>
1.	B2 L' F2 L U2 R U2 L D2 L' B2 F' R F2 R2 F U' L2 U' R	
2.	B2 D2 B2 R L2 B2 D2 L B2 L' U2 R2 D' F R U R' U' R2 F	
3.	F2 L' F2 L F2 D2 L F2 L B2 R' F2 U2 L' B' U2 R2 D L U B R	
4.	B2 R L2 B2 R F2 U2 R U2 R F2 R' U' B2 D R' U' B D2 U' L'	
5.	B2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L B2 U' F B' U2 B' R' U2 B' R	
6.	D2 L F2 R2 D2 R F2 L' B2 R B2 R U2 F2 R' B' D F' B U R D' F2 U R	
7.	R D2 F2 L F2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' B' L' U' R2 L2 B' U' R2 L' U R'	
8.	D2 R' D2 R L2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 B' U2 L U F L' D2 U' B2 L'	
9.	L D2 B2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 R F2 R D2 B' D' U2 B2 U' R' L' D2 F R2	
10.	F2 L F2 R F2 R2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R D' R B' R' L2 U R2 D F2	
11.	F2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 R' F' D2 F' U' B2 R' U2 B' L'	
12.	F2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 R' L B2 U' B' U' L F D2 F L U'	
13.	L2 U2 B2 R' B2 L D2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' D2 R D' R L' U F2 L' F' B2 D2 R'	
14.	D2 U2 L U2 R2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 F' L2 D L F U' B2 L U B'	
15.	U2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 U2 B2 D' B2 R' U2 R F R F' R2	
16.	R D2 R D2 B2 R' L' D2 L' F2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' D2 B' U F' D2 L' F'	
17.	L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 R D2 F2 B2 F' D B D R F2 U B	
18.	L D2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 R F2 B2 R F2 R' F2 D' R U' B R2 U' L' B' D R'	
19.	F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 F R' F D' B' R B2 R2	
20.	R2 F2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 R D2 R' B' R2 D' L' U B' L2 B R	
21.	D2 L2 D2 R' D2 L D2 R' F2 D2 L B2 R' D' R2 F' R D R2 D' B' U R2	
22.	U2 R2 U2 L D2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' F' R D L U2 R F'	
23.	B2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 R F2 F' D' F2 L B2 D F2 L U' B	
24.	U2 F2 D2 R' L' D2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 R' D' R B' R2 L' D2 B' U' B' R'	
25.	R B2 L' D2 L D2 U2 B2 R D2 R' U2 R' F2 R' U' F' R2 D' U F U' L F2	
26.	R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L D2 R' U2 R2 B' R B2 D' F2 R' F' D' F2 L	
27.	F2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 R D2 L F' R L2 B2 D F' U R2 L U2 R'	
28.	L' B2 R' F2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R F2 R B2 L2 F' R2 D U' R U' F L2 D B'	
29.	L' U2 L' B2 R U2 B2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 R' D' F L D2 F' L U L2	
30.	U2 F2 R' U2 R2 L B2 R U2 F2 B2 L U2 D' F' D' L D2 B L' U' B'	
31.	D2 L2 D2 L' F2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 L' D2 R F2 R' U' B U2 R B2 D' F' D' U	
32.	B2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R D2 B2 L B2 R U' R2 B R2 B D' R2 B2	
33.	D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 B2 L' F2 L D' L' B2 D2 U' F B' R U	
34.	L' F2 R U2 B2 R F2 L' B2 L D2 L2 B2 D' R' U B' L2 F R D F B' R'	
35.	U2 R U2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 L' U2 D' R2 F L' U' R D' L' F'	
36.	R2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' U' F2 B' D' R2 F U B' R D'	
37.	D2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 L' U' L D F B2 D L D' U2	
38.	B2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 D2 R F2 R F2 R' D2 U2 R2 B' D L F U R D R B' R	
39.	L' F2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 L D2 L2 D2 R F' U' L' F B2 U B' D U2 L'	
40.	D2 R2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 R B2 R' U' B' L U B2 D R L	
41.	L2 F2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 R' D' L2 F' B' R D2 R' U B2 R2	
42.	F2 L B2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' B2 R B2 L' U2 R U2 U' L2 D2 B' D2 F2 U' F R' L'	
43.	F2 R2 L' U2 R D2 B2 L U2 B2 L F2 R D2 R' B' R' D' B' R' D' B' L2 D'	
44.	L F2 D2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 B' U F' U2 F' D R' F U' R'	
45.	D2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 R D2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' B2 R2 B D2 R' D B' L'	
46.	L F2 L' D2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 L' U2 F2 L2 U' F R2 F' L' F D' F2 U	
47.	D2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 F' U B2 L' D R2 F D R2	
48.	U2 F2 D2 L F2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B R2 L' B L2 F2 U F' L	
49.	R2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 B' D2 U F L' D B D' B D'	
50.	L' F2 L' U2 L B2 R' D2 R U2 F2 B2 R' F2 R' B' U' B' D U F' R' U2 B R'	
51.	D2 B2 U2 R' U2 L D2 L F2 D2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' B' R L2 U R2 L B' R2	
52.	F2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 R U2 F2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' D' F U2 L2 D B2 R L F' B'	
53.	B2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 L D2 L D' F R2 D U R2 D' L' D2	
54.	L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 L D2 F2 R2 B2 R' F' D R' L B L U2 R2 B R2	
55.	L D2 R U2 L U2 F2 L U2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 F' R' D' F R L' B R F2	
56.	B2 L B2 U2 B2 D2 L U2 L B2 U2 R' U2 B' R' U2 L B2 U F' U2 R2	
57.	R' B2 R D2 R2 L' U2 R' D2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 D' F B' L' U F2 B L' U R'	
58.	L D2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 D' L' B' L' F' B' U R F	
59.	U2 F2 L U2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 D' F' R' L' B R L' U F' R'	
60.	R' B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 B2 B' U' L2 F2 B U' B2 R U R'	
61.	L' D2 L2 F2 R B2 R' B2 R U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 R D' F R' L' D2 R'	
62.	F2 U2 F2 R2 L U2 L D2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 R' D' R' B D2 L B D' U' R' F2	
63.	U2 R F2 B2 R D2 R F2 R B2 R' D2 F2 R D' R2 D2 F' D2 F' L' D' B' R'	
64.	R B2 L' F2 L U2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 B' U R F' B' D2 U F2 B D'	
65.	L' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 B2 R F2 R' B' U B D2 R L2 B2 D B'	
66.	R2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 R' F2 R' D2 R F2 U' R2 B R U L D' U F L	
67.	L' B2 U2 L' U2 L B2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R F2 R' B' R L2 F' D' B' R L' D' R'	
68.	R U2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 B2 L' D' R2 L' D B D' U2 L' D F'	
69.	B2 L D2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 R' B' L' U' F' B' U' F2 D2 B' R	
70.	F2 R' B2 L' F2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' U R2 B' L2 U F2 R'	
71.	B2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 F' L' B' L' U R F' D' R' F R'	
72.	B2 L2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 R D2 R D2 F2 R' U' R' L2 B D2 L D2 F' L2	
73.	R2 D2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 L F2 L' U2 R' B2 B' U' R' F' B2 U2 F' D' R2	
74.	B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 L' D' F B2 U F R' B R2 D	
75.	L' U2 B2 L' F2 D2 U2 L B2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 L2 F' D2 F D' B U L D F R'	
76.	R' F2 D2 R D2 R U2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 R B2 U' F B' R' U' F L D B'	
77.	R' U2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R U2 R2 D2 U2 R D' R B' U B' U' L D' L	
78.	F2 L U2 B2 R F2 D2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R F U R2 F2 B' L'	
79.	U2 L D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 R' U' F U2 R L' D U F2 B R2	
80.	D2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R F2 F' L2 U' B' L2 U2 B' D' L' B'	
81.	D2 R D2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R F2 B2 L B2 R F' D U L' D2 F R D2 F2	
82.	R' F2 R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R' B2 R' F2 R U2 L B' U' R' L' B U2 L' D U2 R2	
83.	F2 R D2 L B2 R2 L' B2 L D2 R' B2 L U' F2 D F' D B2 L' F2 R2 B	
84.	U2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 R D2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' F' L2 D' B L' B' L' B'	
85.	D2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 F2 L D2 L D2 R' B2 F' B' L' D2 B R U' B R2	
86.	D2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D' B' L' D' U R' F' R2 F2 L2	
87.	D2 F2 R' U2 R2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 L F2 U' R2 F' D' F2 B' U B' U2	
88.	B2 L' F2 L D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 D' B2 R' F' D F' D R' F	
89.	R F2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' F' L' B2 U' F D F B2 L D2	
90.	L U2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L D2 B2 F' R F2 R' U' F2 D L' F'	
91.	F2 L' U2 F2 R B2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R' D' R2 L' F' B' R' F2 R2 D L'	
92.	D2 L' F2 B2 L' B2 U2 L F2 L' D2 B2 D' L' F' B R D' B' D' U R2	
93.	D2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 F' U R F2 U' B' D2 R' B2	
94.	U2 B2 R' L2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 B2 R U2 U' R' F' D2 B U' F' D' L'	
95.	R B2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 D' F2 B' L D' L F U R L'	
96.	R2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 L' D2 R' B' R2 F U' R2 U2 F' R F L2	
97.	B2 D2 R F2 D2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B' D U R' D2 F D2 L U F'	
98.	L' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 L' D2 F2 L F' R2 L D2 F' U F2 D' R' L'	
99.	L F2 L F2 R U2 L2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' U' B D' R' D R U2 L D2	
100.	L U2 B2 R U2 L' F2 R U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R2 D' F2 R2 B U2 L D B L	

<F, B, U2, R2, D2 L2>
1.	D2 F' U2 F L2 B L2 F R2 F' D2 U' B U2 B2 U L' F2 L' B	
2.	D2 R2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 F D2 F' L2 B2 R' U B L B' L' B2 U	
3.	U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F U2 F D2 B' U2 L2 F' D' L2 B2 R F L D B	
4.	D2 B F2 D2 B U2 L2 B L2 B U2 B' L' D2 R B' L' D R2 L' F'	
5.	D2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 F D2 L' U D' L2 D' B' L2 D' B	
6.	R2 F U2 B2 R2 B U2 F' D2 B D2 B L2 U2 B' D' R U' D L B R' U2 L B	
7.	B R2 U2 F U2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' D' F' L' B2 F2 D' L' B2 F' L B'	
8.	R2 B' R2 B F2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 D' L2 F L U F' R2 L' D2 F'	
9.	F R2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B U2 B R2 D' R' L2 D2 L' B' F' R2 U B2	
10.	U2 F U2 B U2 B2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B R' B D' B' F2 L B2 R U2	
11.	U2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 B' U' R2 U' L' D2 B' L2 D' F'	
12.	U2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' F D2 L' D' L' F U R2 U F L'	
13.	F2 L2 D2 B' D2 F R2 B' U2 F2 L2 B' R2 B R' B F' L U2 F' U' D2 R2 B'	
14.	R2 L2 F L2 B2 F' L2 B' R2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U' F2 R F U L' D2 F L D'	
15.	L2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 L2 D2 R' D2 B' L2 B U B U' B2	
16.	B R2 B R2 D2 B' F' R2 F' U2 D2 B2 L' B2 U' R2 D' L U' R2 F' U'	
17.	F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B R2 U2 D2 U' R D R B U2 L D	
18.	F R2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B U2 D2 B U2 B' U2 R' B L' D B2 L' F' D' R B'	
19.	U2 B' D2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 L' B2 U B' U R' D' B D2 B2	
20.	B2 U2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B R2 B' D' B2 R' F' L D' F2 D B	
21.	R2 F2 R2 B' R2 F R2 B' U2 R2 F D2 B' R' B2 U' B R B2 R' D' L B2	
22.	L2 B2 L2 F R2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 B2 L' U' B R F L2 B U'	
23.	D2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 B U2 U' R' U2 F D2 R U2 F L' D	
24.	L2 U2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' U2 B' R' B D' B2 F' R2 D' L' D' B'	
25.	B D2 F' R2 F R2 L2 D2 B R2 B' L2 B' U2 B' L' U' B2 R' L U L' F U2	
26.	B U2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 F R2 B' L2 B2 D' B D2 R' U2 B' U' R' U2 F	
27.	U2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B R2 F U' B F2 D2 R U' L B2 F L2 B'	
28.	F' D2 B' U2 L2 B L2 F' U2 B U2 B D2 F2 U' B2 R L' B L' U F2 R D'	
29.	F' L2 F' D2 B L2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 B' R' U F R2 U' F L F2	
30.	L2 U2 B' L2 B2 F D2 B L2 U2 D2 F L2 R' U' R' F R2 D F' L' D'	
31.	R2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 F' R2 B U2 B' L' D L2 B D2 R' U' R' L	
32.	D2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 B L2 U2 B R2 D2 F D2 B L' B2 D B2 D R' B2 D2	
33.	R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 D2 F' U2 F R' F' D2 R2 L' U D' B L	
34.	F' U2 B L2 D2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 F2 D2 R' B' L D' F2 U B R U D' B'	
35.	L2 B L2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F' L2 R' B2 U F' L' B R' F' U'	
36.	B2 U2 L2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' L' U2 D' R' B2 U L D' B R'	
37.	R2 B' L2 B L2 U2 B L2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 F' L' F R U D2 R F R' L2	
38.	D2 F' L2 B' L2 F2 R2 B U2 B U2 B' R2 L2 B2 D' R F U L B R B D' B	
39.	F' U2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 F R2 F2 R2 B U' L' F' U D2 L D' R L2 F'	
40.	R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B D2 B' L' D' F L D2 R B F	
41.	F2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R' F2 U' D' B R2 B' L D2 B2	
42.	U2 F D2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B D2 F' L2 B L2 L' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L' U B' F'	
43.	U2 B2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F L2 D2 F U2 B R2 B' D' B' R' D' B' R' D' F2 R'	
44.	F U2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 D' L U' L2 U' R B' U L' B'	
45.	R2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B R2 L2 B2 D2 F' R' D2 B2 D R2 B' R D' F'	
46.	F U2 F' R2 F' L2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 U2 F2 L' U B2 U' F' U R' U2 L	
47.	R2 F L2 F' R2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 U' L D2 F' R B2 U R B2	
48.	L2 U2 R2 F U2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 R2 B2 L' D B2 F' D F2 U2 L U' F	
49.	B2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 D' R2 L U F' R D R' D R'	
50.	F' U2 F' L2 F D2 B' R2 B L2 U2 D2 B' U2 B' D' L' D' R L U' B' L2 D B'	
51.	R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 L' D' B F2 L B2 F D' B2	
52.	U2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 B L2 U2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' R' U L2 F2 R D2 B F U' D'	
53.	D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F R2 F R' U B2 R L B2 R' F' R2	
54.	F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 B' U' R B' F D F L2 B2 D B2	
55.	F R2 B L2 F L2 U2 F L2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 U' B' R' U B F' D B U2	
56.	D2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 F D2 L2 B' L2 D' B' L2 F D2 L U' L2 B2	
57.	B' D2 B R2 B2 F' L2 B' R2 B' U2 B' R2 L2 R' U D' F' L U2 D F' L B'	
58.	F R2 L2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 R' F' D' F' U' D' L B U	
59.	L2 U2 F L2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 B2 R' U' B' F' D B F' L U' B'	
60.	B' D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 L2 D2 D' L' F2 U2 D L' D2 B L B'	
61.	F' R2 F2 U2 B D2 B' D2 B L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 B R' U B' F' R2 B'	
62.	U2 L2 U2 B2 F L2 F R2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 B' R' B' D R2 F D R' L' B' U2	
63.	L2 B U2 D2 B R2 B U2 B D2 B' R2 U2 B R' B2 R2 U' R2 U' F' R' D' B'	
64.	B D2 F' U2 F L2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 D' L B U' D' R2 L U2 D R'	
65.	F' U2 L2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 D2 B U2 B' D' L D R2 B F2 D2 R D'	
66.	B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 B' U2 B' R2 B U2 L' B2 D B L F R' L U F	
67.	F' D2 L2 F' L2 F D2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B U2 B' D' B F2 U' R' D' B F' R' B'	
68.	B L2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 D2 F' R' B2 F' R D R' L2 F' R U'	
69.	D2 F R2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' D' F' L' U' D' L' U2 R2 D' B	
70.	U2 B' D2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L B2 D' F2 L U2 B'	
71.	D2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 B R2 B2 U2 U' F' D' F' L B U' R' B' U B'	
72.	D2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 B R2 B R2 U2 B' L' B' F2 D R2 F R2 U' F2	
73.	B2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 F U2 F' L2 B' D2 D' L' B' U' D2 L2 U' R' B2	
74.	D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F' R' U D2 L U B' D B2 R	
75.	F' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 L2 F D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 F2 U' R2 U R' D L F R U B'	
76.	B' U2 R2 B R2 B L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 B D2 L' U D' B' L' U F R D'	
77.	B' L2 D2 F' R2 B L2 B L2 B2 R2 L2 B R' B D' L D' L' F R' F	
78.	U2 F L2 D2 B U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' B U L B2 U2 D' F'	
79.	L2 F R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 L2 B L2 U2 B' L' U L2 B F' R L U2 D B2	
80.	R2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 U' F2 L' D' F2 L2 D' R' F' D'	
81.	R2 B R2 F' D2 L2 B R2 B U2 D2 F D2 B U' R L F' R2 U B R2 U2	
82.	B' U2 B' L2 B' U2 B U2 B' D2 B' U2 B L2 F D' L' B' F' D L2 F' R L2 B2	
83.	U2 B R2 F D2 B2 F' D2 F R2 B' D2 F L' U2 R U' R D2 F' U2 B2 D	
84.	L2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 B R2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R' U' F2 R' D F' D' F' D'	
85.	R2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F R2 F R2 B' D2 U' D' F' R2 D B L' D B2	
86.	R2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R' D' F' R' L B' U' B2 U2 F2	
87.	R2 U2 B' L2 B2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 D2 F U2 L' B2 U' R' U2 D' L D' L2	
88.	D2 F' U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 L2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 R' D2 B' U' R U' R B' U	
89.	B U2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' U' F' D2 L' U R U D2 F R2	
90.	F L2 F' U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 U' B U2 B' L' U2 R F' U'	
91.	U2 F' L2 U2 B D2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 B' R' B2 F' U' D' B' U2 B2 R F'	
92.	R2 F' U2 D2 F' D2 L2 F U2 F' R2 D2 R' F' U' D B R' D' R' L B2	
93.	R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 U' L B U2 L' D' R2 B' D2	
94.	L2 D2 B' F2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 L2 D2 B L2 L' B' U' R2 D L' U' R' F'	
95.	B D2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 R' U2 D' F R' F U L B F'	
96.	B2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 F' R2 B' D' B2 U L' B2 L2 U' B U F2	
97.	D2 R2 B U2 R2 F R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D' R L B' R2 U R2 F L U'	
98.	F' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F U' B2 F R2 U' L U2 R' B' F'	
99.	F U2 F U2 B L2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' L' D R' B' R B L2 F R2	
100.	F L2 D2 B L2 F' U2 B L2 B2 L2 B' R2 B2 R' U2 B2 D L2 F R D F
```




I didn't find a big difference, personally:
<U, D, F2, R2, B2, L2>: 7.80, 9.27, 8.23, (10.22), 7.79, (6.87), 8.57, 8.54, 8.86, 7.83, 7.53, 7.73 = 8.22
<L, R, F2, U2, B2, D2>: 8.06, 9.51, (9.56), 7.14, 8.10, (6.84), 7.15, 8.68, 8.18, 9.01, 7.02, 7.60 = 8.05
<F, B, U2, R2, D2 L2>: 8.08, 8.52, (6.76), 8.24, 8.08, 8.31, 7.77, (9.47), 8.17, 9.26, 9.10, 9.38 = 8.49

Now that we have the Gripper source code back, another natural thing to try would be to generate many solutions and filter by finger-trickability.
It might also be a good idea to analyze scrambles for what errors occur most commonly. If e.g. D and D' get confused too often, we could prefer scrambles that only use D2.
What other ideas could we use to make random-state scrambling easier / faster / more accurate?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm in, I guess.

<U, D, F2, R2, B2, L2>

1.) 14.93 I tried preserving a lot of things during this solve since they were blatantly obvious, but finding the best way to do it on the fly is what killed my time.
2.) 16.75 Too easy of a cross, stupid F2L imo.
3.) 13.15 Loved the F2L on this one.
4.) 15.87 F2L was good, but for some reason it took me a while.
5.) 13.93 These F2Ls are overall full of easy cases.
6.) 14.54 Note: A lot of these LLs I'm getting have CP solved. Coincidence, I suppose.
7.) 13.39 Had the T OLL that goes (R U R' U' R' F R F') as the OLLCP. F2L was easy, too!
8.) 15.13 Nice F2L, interesting LL.
9.) (11.50) Had fun in F2L, once again. LL was antisune and H-perm.
10.) (17.64) F2L was good, but LL sucked. Awkward OLL with lockups on Na-perm.
11.) 16.65 Same as before, but with different cases for LL.
12.) 13.52 Good cases throughout.
average: 14.78
Summary: Lots of nice F2L.

tbc


----------



## Meep (Nov 24, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I'm in, I guess.
> 
> <U, D, F2, R2, B2, L2>
> 
> ...


 
I think he wanted to time how long it took to scramble.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2011)

Meep said:


> I think he wanted to time how long it took to scramble.


 
That explains Lucas' 8 second averages...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 24, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> That explains Lucas' 8 second averages...


Oh, right. I assumed it was obvious I cared only about scramble time. I didn't even solve in between, since I just wanted a good estimate of the time instead of checking individual accuracy.


----------



## hcfong (Nov 24, 2011)

<U, D, F2, R2, B2, L2>
Average of 12: 16.87
1-12 - 18.56 (19.26) 15.32 17.55 15.98 16.51 16.37 16.74 17.69 15.51 18.46 (15.16)

<L, R, F2, U2, B2, D2>
Average of 12: 16.47
1-12 - (18.31) 18.02 17.17 (14.86) 17.32 15.75 15.52 17.08 15.73 15.62 15.27 17.22

<F, B, U2, R2, D2 L2>
Average of 12: 16.91
1-12 - 16.21 (19.84) 16.32 (15.72) 15.92 18.06 17.96 17.17 17.32 16.32 17.91 15.91

It doesn't seem to make a huge difference for me either.


----------



## Weston (Nov 24, 2011)

lolbrandon


Since B2s and F2s are essentially U2s with rotations beforehand, it seems like <F, B, U2, R2, D2 L2> would be the best.


----------



## Escher (Nov 24, 2011)

I usually scramble in 5-6 seconds, these all made me slower


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh. Oops.

<U, D, F2, R2, B2, L2>
7.41, 10.27, 8.64, 8.17, 7.62, 8.67, 6.97, 7.91, 7.68, 9.16, 7.76, 7.66 = 8.07

<L, R, F2, U2, B2, D2>
7.52, 9.58, 7.57, 7.75, 7.94, 7.05, 7.74, 8.69, 8.45, 8.29, 8.09, 7.57 = 7.96

<F, B, U2, R2, D2, L2>
7.56, 9.78, 6.61, 8.04, 7.84, 8.13, 7.88, 8.91, 7.71, 7.57, 8.52, 7.84 = 8.00

No significant difference here.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 24, 2011)

Do I count as medium fast? (16-17sec)
Oh well, I'll do it when I get home.


----------



## Xishem (Nov 28, 2011)

<U, D, F2, R2, B2, L2>
7.12, 9.15, 8.64, 8.14, 7.27, 7.66, 8.84, 9.34, 8.28, 8.38, 7.96, 8.18 = *8.25*

<L, R, F2, U2, B2, D2>
7.86, 8.63, 6.82, 7.02, 6.80, 6.88, 6.34, 8.02, 8.42, 7.83, 7.81, 8.79 = *7.61*

<F, B, U2, R2, D2, L2>
7.46, 7.39, 8.01, 8.57, 8.90, 8.05, 6.68, 9.50, 8.01, 8.21, 8.69, 8.08 = *8.14*

I found <L, R, F2, U2, B2, D2> to be a lot easier, and it shows in the times.


----------



## David0794 (Nov 28, 2011)

<U, D, F2, R2, B2, L2>: 8.19, (9.50), 7.84, 9.06, 8.18, 7.94, 7.90, (7.33), 7.66, 7.41, 7.75, 8.06 = *8.00*
<L, R, F2, U2, B2, D2>: 8.58, (9.86), 8.90, 7.66, 8.06, 8.06, 7.50, 8.22, 8.22, 7.47, (6.59), 7.06 = *7.97*
<F, B, U2, R2, D2 L2>: 6.91, 8.28, 7.36, 8.00, 8.05, 6.77, 7.44, 7.44, (8.69), 7.13, 7.72, (6.75) = *7.51*

Interesting, I'm much faster with the last group.


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 28, 2011)

<U, D, F2, R2, B2, L2>
7.62, 8.79, 8.53, 7.97, 7.81, 7.45, 7.97, 8.08, 8.05, 7.06, 7.43, 7.03 = 7.80

<L, R, F2, U2, B2, D2>
8.49, 9.36, 6.50, 6.99, 6.47, 7.50, 7.48, 8.07, 8.02, 6.88, 7.07, 6.97 = 7.40

<F, B, U2, R2, D2 L2>
8.22, 7.80, 7.55, 9.25, 8.77, 8.92, 7.17, 9.08, 7.86, 7.16, 8.40, 7.64 = 8.14

I personally liked the second set the most. Also, what exactly are you limiting? I thought that you were limiting which could have double turns, such as in the third set F2 would not be in the scramble (but its the first move of the first scramble).


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 28, 2011)

science! I like it!

<U, D, F2, R2, B2, L2>: 7.04, 7.54, 7.83, (6.30), 6.93, 6.60, 7.21, 6.31, 7.14, (7.92), 6.89, 6.63 -> 7.01
<L, R, F2, U2, B2, D2>: 6.34, 6.90, (7.67), 5.96, 7.18, 6.00, (5.58), 6.88, 7.23, 6.73, 6.33, 6.66 -> 6.62
<F, B, U2, R2, D2 L2>: 6.29, 7.11, 6.06, 7.39, (5.91), 6.22, 6.26, 6.51, 7.02, 6.04, (8.68), 6.08 -> 6.50


----------



## Rook (Dec 5, 2011)

9.89, 14.78, 12.06, 11.89, 11.29, 10.57, 9.88, 11.36, 11.00, 12.31, 10.74, 11.67 = 11.28 (σ = 0.71)

11.94, 13.44, 13.94, 13.19, 11.76, 9.82, 9.15, 11.76, 10.86, 9.93, 10.04, 12.02 = 11.47 (σ = 1.23)

9.49, 12.93, 10.38, 9.02, 14.16, 11.01, 10.43, 13.28, 12.19, 10.58, 12.77, 13.68 = 11.67 (σ = 1.39)

First one seemed best. I think you should also look at the standard deviation, since you'll be doing hundreds of scrambles.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 5, 2011)

<U, D, F2, R2, B2, L2>
6.74, (9.08), 7.57, 8.75, 8.46, 7.96, 6.49, (5.90), 8.04, 7.66, 7.72, 7.66 => 7.71

<L, R, F2, U2, B2, D2>
7.44, 8.44, 8.11, 7.38, 7.63, 6.18, (5.98), (9.40), 7.81, 8.07, 8.07, 6.80=> 7.59

<F, B, U2, R2, D2 L2>
6.40, 7.76, (8.37), (6.33), 6.76, 7.19, 7.22, 7.55, 7.43, 6.37, 8.28, 7.30=> 7.23


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 5, 2011)

1: 9.73, (10.75), 9.80, 9.17, 9.73, 9.39, (8.69), 9.92, 10.73, 9.11, 8.72, 8.88 ==>>* 9.52*

2: 10.81, (12.46), 8.97, 9.64, 9.53, (8.02), 9.55, 10.36, 10.27, 11.01, 10.70, 8.78 ==>> *9.96*

3: 8.88, (14.15), 10.02, 8.67, (8.44), 10.19, 9.59, 9.88, 9.44, 8.99, 9.55, 8.75 ==>> *9.39*

I thought that the last one would be fastest since F2 and B2 are kind of awkward for me to adjust to.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 5, 2011)

1) (6.36), (8.85), 6.74, 8.19, 6.93, 7.74, 7.92, 7.14, 8.00, 7.28, 6.73, 6.80 = 7.35

2) 8.81, 8.95, 8.39, 7.23, 7.01, (6.03), 7.42, 7.86, 8.53, 7.81, 8.13, (8.96) = 8.01

3) 7.78, (10.83), (6.96), 7.42, 7.58, 8.49, 7.78, 9.21, 9.39, 8.70, 8.75, 7.70 = 8.28

I found the first group just felt faster for me - no idea why.


----------



## Cielo (Dec 6, 2011)

1) 10.43, (13.62), 11.85, 11.88, 11.17, 11.77, 11.88, (10.33), 12.09, 11.46, 11.08, 11.63 => 11.52
2) 10.59, (14.62), 11.23, 12.15, 11.44, 11.44, (09.87), 11.59, 10.54, 12.85, 10.51, 10.89 => 11.32
3) (09.72), (14.62), 10.85, 11.92, 12.26, 12.08, 11.42, 11.08, 12.79, 10.04, 13.14, 11.21 => 11.68
All slower than usual scrambles


----------

